

ThatInbox - The Mail Client for Attachments - Darkman17
http://blog.inkmobility.com/post/58944353684/thatinbox-the-mail-client-for-attachments

======
kelsers
I'm slightly confused. Let me see if I got this right:

Ink (nee filepicker.io) is a developer tools company that is trying to make a
framework for talking between iOS apps.

Yet they build 4 applications for the itunes app store, afaik seem pretty
reasonably full featured.

What's the strategy here? I would have assumed that they would be trying to
get as many partner apps as possible.

~~~
liyanchang
You're right. The Ink Mobile Framework is trying to solve the app to app
communication problem on ios where apps don't work together.[1]

Because it's the pipes between apps, in order to demonstrate it, you need the
source applications. Therefore, the suite of 4 apps that work well together.
You'll find that most of the apps are barebones, but with ink connecting them
together, you're able to do things that you can't currently do (e.g. Get an
email attachment, edit the photo, save a copy to your dropbox, and then send
it back as a reply.)

We have a number of partners lined up: Evernote, SignEasy, Podio, et al and
we're super excited to see them go live.

[1] It's the number 2 reason why people can't get work done on an iPad, behind
only the lack of a physical keyboard.

